# Cognitive behavioral therapy and hypnotherapy have been successfully



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Studies find cognitive therapy benefits IBSLOS ANGELES (May 24, 2006) â€" Cognitive behavioral therapy and hypnotherapy have been successfully used in the treatment of a variety of chronic syndromes, including common functional disorders of the gastrointestinal tract, such as irritable bowel syndrome. New research presented today at Digestive Disease WeekÂ® 2006 (DDW) again asserts that these therapies may have a powerful impact on the digestive system including improving symptoms of lower GI tract disorders. DDW is the largest international gathering of physicians and researchers in the fields of gastroenterology, hepatology, endoscopy and gastrointestinal surgery. "These studies illustrate the intricate ties between the digestive tract and other major body systems," said Emeran Mayer, M.D., professor of medicine, physiology and psychiatry, University of California, Los Angeles. "Physicians must recognize these connections to help treat patients more effectively." http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...a-sfc051906.php


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

More info on these studiesTherapy, Hypnosis for Irritable Bowel?Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Hypnosis May Help Patients With Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) http://www.webmd.com/content/article/122/1...?src=RSS_PUBLIC


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Cognitive therapy improves irritable bowel syndromeFri May 26, 2006 8:34 AM ETBy Martha KerrLOS ANGELES (Reuters Health) - Four sessions of cognitive behavioral therapy, combined with a take-home workbook, result in a greater than 70 percent improvement in symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) compared with patients relegated to a waiting list, according to a study presented at Digestive Disease Week 2006 here this week.Dr. Jeffrey M. Lackner, of the State University of New York at Buffalo, and colleagues randomly assigned 59 patients with irritable bowel syndrome to one of three treatments.Patients in the first group received 10 sessions of standard cognitive behavioral therapy. Patients in the second group received 4 sessions of minimal contact cognitive therapy but with minimal contact, and were given a self-help workbook to take home. Patients in the third group were placed on a waiting list.The researchers conducted follow-up visits to evaluate symptoms after 4 and 10 weeks.In general, cognitive behavioral therapy emphasizes the patient's thought process and how it influences feelings and actions. The therapy is usually short-term, focusing on the development of coping skills using a structured, goal-oriented and individualized approach.The complete article.Â© Reuters 2006. All Rights Reserved.


----------

